# Elk Timer



## TotallyNotAnElk (May 8, 2022)

TotallyNotAnElk submitted a new resource:

Elk Timer - The most beautiful and flexible stream timers, I promise <3



> Hello there! Do you like timers? Maybe you play games with your chat that requires them? Or maybe you just frequently step away for breaks and want to give an indication of your return.
> 
> Whatever the case is, you're in the right place. Elk Timer is a super flexible timer companion app for OBS that allows you to create infinite timers and start them at the push of a button. Better yet, there's stream deck integration that allows you to set specific timers to specific buttons on your stream...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## TotallyNotAnElk (May 25, 2022)

TotallyNotAnElk updated Elk Timer with a new update entry:

Elk Timer 1.3.0 is out!



> Wooo, it's here! This is the update that introduces the ability to trigger Streamer.bot actions based off timer events! The new features go pretty deep, so I made a video to introduce you to how they work. If you're somebody who loves tweaking their stream and automating literally everything, this is the update for you.
> 
> *Updating Instructions*
> 
> Since the timer data folder is now global, there's no complicated instructions. Just download the attached installer, run it, and then you...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## fmydalai (Aug 5, 2022)

Why doesn't my obs's preview see  the constent of Text(GDI) ?


----------

